# Angeln in Holland (venlo/roermond)



## wir2forellen2000 (15. Januar 2006)

moin moin,

ich suche "gute" angelplätze rund um Venlo oder Roermond.

zielfische sind hauptsächlich raubfische (vorliebe Forellen)!

ich war bis jetzt nur an einem forellenpuff in venlo/boekend (Maashof)

war recht gut wollte nur mal was anderes "besseres" ausprobieren!


|bla: bitte um rege teilnahme#h


----------



## TestsiegerNRW (24. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Holland (venlo/roermond)*



			
				wir2forellen2000 schrieb:
			
		

> moin moin,
> 
> ich suche "gute" angelplätze rund um Venlo oder Roermond.
> 
> ...



Hallo,
da gibt es an der Grenze zu Holland/Venlo viele Forellenpuffs

Da gibt es den Heyer,der ist in Wachtendonk direkt von der A 40 zu sehen.
Er hat 2 Löcher.
Von Venlo komment Abfahrt Wachtendonk/Kempen
Der 1. Größere Teich liegt von Venlo gesehen rechts der A 40 und der 2. etwas kleiner links gesehen.
Er hat Forellen wie Zander und Wels,Karpfen und Stör besatz.
Aber hauptsächlich tanzen dort die Forellen.

Genau an dieser Abfahrt liegt auch der Tandyk,er hat ein Großes Pool mit Forellen im Hof und im Wald einen langen Teich,wo auch viel besatz drin ist!!!

Aber wenn du hier in der Ecke Forellen haben möchtest,dann kommst um den Forellencirkus nicht rum:m

Wenn du noch fragen hast,dann schreibe mich einfach an,denn ich kenne noch mehr hier in der Ecke!!!!
Gruß Dirk#h


----------



## danielver02 (24. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Holland (venlo/roermond)*

Hallo,

wenn Du gerne auf andere Raubfische wie Zander, Hecht oder Barsch gehen möchtest, dann geht das auch sehr gut an der Maas #6. Wenn man von Venlo ein Stück (ca. 20 km) weiter nordwärts fährt, sind da ganz gute Stellen . Ich fahre öfters zu dem kleinen Örtchen Well. Da ist eine Brücke, an der man gut angeln kann#a.

Viele Grüße
danielver02


----------



## PulheimerHecht (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Holland (venlo/roermond)*

HI, 


Genau da angel ich auch immer auf Hecht Zander und Barch ... ^^

Meinst du die kleine Brücke, die da direkt am Campingplatz ist oder die Große, die über die Maas führt ? 

Gruß Andre


----------



## danielver02 (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Holland (venlo/roermond)*

Hallo Pulheimerhecht,

ich meine die große Brücke, die direkt über die Maas geht. Entweder angele ich direkt unter der Brücke oder ein bißchen stromauf- und abwärts. Besonders gut ist diese Stelle für Barsche |supergri. Davon habe ich auch schon einige dort herausgezogen. Ich glaube, die Hechte sind da insgesamt nicht so doll . Ich weiß von anderen, daß man da auch gut Karpfen und ein Stück weiter stromabwärts gut Weißfische fangen kann. 

Auf dem Campingplatz war ich noch nicht. Deshalb kenne ich die Brücke auch nicht #c. Ich fahre meistens nur für einen Tag dorthin. 

Viele Grüße, Petri

Daniel


----------



## Sebÿ (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Holland (venlo/roermond)*

Hallo!
In Blitterwijk ist auch noch eine schöne Forellenteichanlage!
insgesammt 4 Becken wo von 2 mit lachsforellen besetzt sind 
Hier mal ein Link! Klick  
Ansonsten mal einfach den Visplaner benutzen da kann man auch forelvisfijver 
auswählen. so findet man so einige!

MfG
Seby


----------



## PulheimerHecht (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Holland (venlo/roermond)*

HI, 

Der CP heisst Leukermeer, dort bin ich jedes Wochenende...

Dort an der großen Brücke hab ich auch schon den ein oder anderen Zander herrausgeholt, aber noch nie etwas großartiges...

Barsche findet man dort wirklich oft kapitale ( über 45cm ).

Also in den 5 Jahren, wo ich schon in Well angel, hab ich bisher nur 1 Hecht gefangen und ansonsten nur Barsch und Zander, dafür war der Hecht knappe 90 cm groß . 

Gruß Andre


----------



## TestsiegerNRW (11. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Holland (venlo/roermond)*



			
				PulheimerHecht schrieb:
			
		

> HI,
> 
> Der CP heisst Leukermeer, dort bin ich jedes Wochenende...
> 
> ...




Hallo und schöne Grüße!

Ich war auch oft am Campingplatz und war dort im Sommer schon oft schwimmen und Pommes essen!

Habe auch schon oft auf der anderen Seite geangelt,dort wo man unter der 2,10 Meter Eisenstange durchfahren muß.
Wenn man vom Ort kommt und vor dem Jachthafen links ins Feld einfährt und dann nach ca. 150 meter rechts zum Wasser abbiegt!!!

Aber bis auf Barsche habe ich dort noch nichts gefangen!!!!

Kann sein,das dort meist zu viel palaver ist????

Aber dieses Jahr werde ich mal einige Stellen in Angriff nehmen!!!!#6

Gruß Dirk
(Niederrhein)|wavey:


----------



## sebbo (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Holland (venlo/roermond)*

Hallo ich bin neu hier und will in hollad anfangen zuangeln (mit dem vispas)komme aus mönchengladbach wollte mal nach fragen ob ihr ein paar strassen namen ander maas habt damit in mit dem navi dort hinfahren kann kenne mich nämlich nicht wirklich aus in hollan.. und mit beschreiben klappt es auch net so gut ... wäre echt nett...


----------



## bennyhill (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Holland (venlo/roermond)*



sebbo schrieb:


> Hallo ich bin neu hier und will in hollad anfangen zuangeln (mit dem vispas)komme aus mönchengladbach wollte mal nach fragen ob ihr ein paar strassen namen ander maas habt damit in mit dem navi dort hinfahren kann kenne mich nämlich nicht wirklich aus in hollan.. und mit beschreiben klappt es auch net so gut ... wäre echt nett...


Ich würde Dir ja gerne helfen, aber ich kann Dein gestammel nicht lesen.....


----------



## Maurice (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Holland (venlo/roermond)*

Hi
@sebbo
guck ma bei google earth kannste auch gut stellen finden und dort sind die strassen namen angezeigt

mfg
Maurice


----------



## ChMobile (29. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Holland (venlo/roermond)*



danielver02 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wenn Du gerne auf andere Raubfische wie Zander, Hecht oder Barsch gehen möchtest, dann geht das auch sehr gut an der Maas #6. Wenn man von Venlo ein Stück (ca. 20 km) weiter nordwärts fährt, sind da ganz gute Stellen . Ich fahre öfters zu dem kleinen Örtchen Well. Da ist eine Brücke, an der man gut angeln kann#a.
> 
> ...



Hallo,
du meinst die hier? http://maps.google.de/?ie=UTF8&ll=51.547463,6.099842&spn=0.003429,0.009656&t=h&z=17

Wo kann mann noch gut angeln in der gegend ?


----------



## mustafa24_4 (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Holland (venlo/roermond)*

würd mal gerne auch hinfahren,nur wo kann man denn so eine jahreskarte kaufen????
braucht man doch bestimmt oder tageskarte
danke im vorraus


----------



## Udo561 (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Holland (venlo/roermond)*

Hi,
hier steht alles was du wissen musst.
Gruß Udo
http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/vispas.htm
und hier gleich nochmal damit du dir nicht alles durchlesen musst ;-)
http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/vergunning.htm


----------



## bachflußneunauge (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Holland (venlo/roermond)*

hey ich suche angelplätze wo man angeln darf an der maars und wo man auch gut was fangen kann aber ich brauche adressen wie das dorf heiß und wo man vlt die angelscheinkarten kaufen kann


----------



## QWERTZ (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Holland (venlo/roermond)*



bachflußneunauge schrieb:


> hey ich suche angelplätze wo man angeln darf an der maars und wo man auch gut was fangen kann aber ich brauche adressen wie das dorf heiß und wo man vlt die angelscheinkarten kaufen kann



Der Fluss heißt "Maas" und wo Du genau angeln darfst, steht in den Papieren vom Angelschein. Den Angelschein bekommst Du im Angelladen. 

Guck mal auf maps.google.de da kannst Du Dir deine Stellen schön vorher anschauen!

Oder was erwartest Du hier von uns?

Edit: Übrigens geht die Raubfisch Schonzeit noch bis zum 28.05.2011!!!


----------



## Udo561 (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Holland (venlo/roermond)*

Hi,
ich verstehe nicht das es so schwer ist sich etwas an Infos zu erlesen.
In dem Link den ich eingestellt habe sind auch Adressen aufgeführt an denen man sich den Vispas kaufen kann.
Aber ist ja anscheinend zu viel verlangt wenn man sich mal ne halbe Stunde in das Thema Angeln in NL einliest.
Das gleiche hatten wir hier ja schon.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=78669

Gruß Udo


----------



## QWERTZ (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Holland (venlo/roermond)*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich verstehe nicht das es so schwer ist sich etwas an Infos zu erlesen.
> In dem Link den ich eingestellt habe sind auch Adressen aufgeführt an denen man sich den Vispas kaufen kan.
> Aber ist ja anscheinend zu viel verlangt wenn man sich mal ne halbe Stunde in das Thema Angeln in NL einliest.
> ...



Hi Udo,

ich weiß ehrlich  gesagt auch gar nicht warum ich geantwortet habe. Wenn man den Post von neunauge zwei mal liest, weiß man eigentlich schon alles. |rolleyes

Und Du weißt doch wie es läuft. Erstmal schauen was mir andere so erzählen können, bevor ich mir selbst die Arbeit mache. Ist doch fast immer so. Wie oft haben wir den Link jetzt schon hier im AB geposted!? 

Da kann man noch so ungeschickt mit der Suche umgehen, daran kommt man x mal aus wenn man nach angeln in NL sucht. |supergri

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## Udo561 (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Holland (venlo/roermond)*

Hi Marcel ,
wenn er zumindest geschrieben hätte das er nach Ende der Raubfischschonzeit los wollte dann könnte man davon ausgehen das er sich etwas eingelesen hat , so aber leider nicht.
Aber das sind die "Sommerhollandangler" 
Die siehst du 2-3 mal übers Jahr verteilt am Wasser , es sei denn sie fangen beim ersten Angeltripp durch Zufall gleich einen Hecht den sie einpacken #q
Dann versucht man es öfter , schließlich muss man ja die 40 Euro für den Vispas wieder raus bekommen 
Die interessiert leider nur wo man richtig abräumen kann , Gesetze und Bestimmungen sind nicht von Bedeutung.
Gruß Udo


----------



## QWERTZ (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Holland (venlo/roermond)*

Naja, ob er zu diesen Vertretern gehört möchte ich jetzt nicht behaupten. #c

Aber es ist schon traurig. Man bekommt in NL die Möglichkeit für 40€ das ganze Jahr in vielen Gewässern zu angeln. Da sollte es doch machbar sein sich im Vorfeld etwas einzulesen und mal nen holländischen Angelshopm anzufahren und sich zu informieren. 

Alleine schon das er nach guten Stellen fragt bevor er überhaupt nen Schein/Erlaubnis hat sagt schon alles. Da er nicht weiß wo er angeln darf kann er auch nix damit tun wenn hier tatsächklich Stellen genannt werden. 

Alles in allem ein Schnellschuss ohne nachzudenken. |rolleyes

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## Udo561 (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Holland (venlo/roermond)*



QWERTZ schrieb:


> Alleine schon das er nach guten Stellen fragt bevor er überhaupt nen Schein/Erlaubnis hat sagt schon alles. Da er nicht weiß wo er angeln darf kann er auch nix damit tun wenn hier tatsächklich Stellen genannt werden.
> Gruß
> Marcel



Na ja , ist eine einfache Rechenaufgabe .
Im Forellenpuff zahle ich 20 Euro , fange wenn es gut läuft 10-15 Forellen , was muss ich ich in NL fangen um die 40 Euro für den Vispas wieder raus zu bekommen 
Gruß Udo


----------



## w00m (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Holland (venlo/roermond)*

Hallo Leute....


ich muss den beitrag nochmal hochholen... denn ich habe vor in Venlo/Velden zu angeln was den vispas angeht bin ich informiert.. nur wo ich noch nicht hinter gestiegen bin ist ob man im Venkoelen (Zwarte Water) angeln darf. denn das wäre echt praktisch denn ich stehe mit unserem Wohnwagen direkt in der nähe auf einem Campingplatz...


vllt kann mir ja jemand eine antwort geben,


gruß aus Krefeld


----------



## barschli48 (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Holland (venlo/roermond)*

Also in der Schwalm zwischen Einmündung Maas und DeutscherGrenze gibt es Bachforellen und Äschen die werden dort besetzt aber Catch&Releas ist angesagt!!!
Aber vorsicht die Ufer wo man Fische fängt sind Sumpfig und meist von Bisam/Nutria unterhöhlt!!!!!Kurven und Brücken sind heiße Stellen!

Petri......


----------



## QWERTZ (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Holland (venlo/roermond)*



barschli48 schrieb:


> Also in der Schwalm zwischen Einmündung Maas und DeutscherGrenze gibt es Bachforellen und Äschen die werden dort besetzt aber Catch&Releas ist angesagt!!!
> Aber vorsicht die Ufer wo man Fische fängt sind Sumpfig und meist von Bisam/Nutria unterhöhlt!!!!!Kurven und Brücken sind heiße Stellen!
> 
> Petri......





Servus,


also erstens, auf welchen Post bezieht sich deine Aussage? |kopfkrat

Zweitens wird die Schwalm schon Jahre nicht mehr mit Forellen besetzt.
Äschen gibt es dort überhaupt nicht...

Und drittens darf man nicht ganz das ganze Stück von Grenze zur Maas beangeln. Nur einige Abschnitte..

@wOOm: Sorry, auf SDeine Frage hab ich keine Antwort...

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## Max.93 (21. März 2014)

*AW: Angeln in Holland (venlo/roermond)*

Hey,bin neu hier in Web
wollte fragen ist das ein verein das man wenn man ein Fisch fängt Kg,Preis zahlen muss oder ist das Angeln mit dem Holländischen Angelschein,denn so kann mann in Roermond-Venlo Angeln.Wenn das stimmt mit Angelschein dan wäre es Toll das du mir die adresse genauer sagen Könntest,danke


----------

